

One Of Life's Greatest Hacks, Delivered Monthly - appaftercare
http://www.twodollarclub.com

======
hawkice
For all those who love the not-quite-on-point value propositions of modern
(primarily San Francisco-based) companies hungry for venture capital: a new
way to pay exorbitantly for extremely tiny conveniences.

------
bsilvereagle
Or if you prefer quarters, get quarters.

[http://washboard.co/](http://washboard.co/)

------
ianamartin
I'm going to feel like such a dumbass if a) this is not a joke and b) it
actually gets members.

------
krapp
I have an aversion to even numbers. Can I get three-dollar bills delivered
instead?

------
aeharding
Just order them at a bank, lol

------
totoroisalive
Really?

